# Yak hardware



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Where is a good place to get deck loops or pad eyes, whatever you want to call them? I've looked at every hardware store near me and I've found nothing. I know I can get them all over online, but I'm trying to save myself the shipping.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Our chillicothe Walmart has them in the boating section, plastic and metal.

I think Duhnam Sports may too, so im sure all the big outdoors stores that sell yaks would.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I looked at one of ours here in Toledo, but the boating section is a bit lacking. I have another Walmart close by though, I'll check it out. If anyone else has suggestions, I'm all ears.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Try Gander Mountain in their yak section. I would think Bass pro would have a section too.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

If you cant find any at the stores i'd look here first. What you spend in shipping you might save in gas driving around.

Kayakfishingear.com 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Great Miami outfitters has everything you need. Call Andrew explain what you want, he can ship it to you, or better yet just go there, best paddle shop I've seen.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was hoping to find them locally. I'd really like to do some mods this weekend. I'll check out GM, but the one here just purged almost everything except guns. I'm not expecting to find much there. Right now it looks like I'll be spending more on shipping than the hardware itself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You might also look at Austin Kayak - use code 13MNynm9i to get 15% off any item
They have free shipping for orders over $39.99


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

StuckAtHome said:


> Great Miami outfitters has everything you need. Call Andrew explain what you want, he can ship it to you, or better yet just go there, best paddle shop I've seen.


What Stuck said, good people at GMO!!!




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Where is great Miami outfitters? I'll assume it's a two or three hour drive from me. It seems everything cool is a two or three hour drive from Toledo.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I looked at one of ours here in Toledo, but the boating section is a bit lacking. I have another Walmart close by though, I'll check it out. If anyone else has suggestions, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The amount of yak stuff in walmart stores varies.. Id check there .com they have a decent selection of stuff on their never really looked at accessories tho..and free shipping to store for the stores that have .com pick up 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Where is great Miami outfitters? I'll assume it's a two or three hour drive from me. It seems everything cool is a two or three hour drive from Toledo.


Yeah unfortunatly it is not that close to you. They have great customer service you could call or browse their site, find what you need and they can ship to you. Here's their site:

http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/home.php




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Hook1 or kayakfishingsupplies.com will have everything you need...EVERYTHING! lol


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> Yeah unfortunatly it is not that close to you. They have great customer service you could call or browse their site, find what you need and they can ship to you. Here's their site:
> 
> http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/home.php
> 
> ...


$8 for two stainless pad eyes is a bit excessive. I don't think I'll be going through GMO. I think Austin kayak had them for less than $.50ea. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Are there any pros and cons for nylon pad eyes? I think I'm just going to order them from hook 1 or Austin kayak.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

JM you might want to try West Marine on Summit. I have never been in the store, but they would be worth a call anyway.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jmsteele187,
Gander Mtn. on Rt. 2 has all kinds of kayak kits and accessories, in stock. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Jmsteele187,
> Gander Mtn. on Rt. 2 has all kinds of kayak kits and accessories, in stock.
> 
> Bowhunter57


I thought they got rid of all of that stuff when they cleared everything out to make it just guns. I'll check it out though. I just ordered some from hook1, they should be here next week. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just the one by pickerington is guns only, rest are like they always were, this one is a test store

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> Just the one by pickerington is guns only, rest are like they always were, this one is a test store
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No, they had a big clearance sale that ended about a month ago. They remodeled the store and now it just guns. I guess all of those test stores did really good, they are slowly making all of them the same way.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

West Marine is an incredible place if you have one near you.

Surprisingly, Dicks in Deerfield Township has a great selection of yak hardware.

My local Ace Hardware store carries well nuts too.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

There is a west marine not too far from me. They only carry packs of 10 pad eyes for $20. I ordered 16 of them from hook1 for $10.50, shipping included. The Dick's closest to me didn't have them, they did have some kayak gear on clearance though. I'm going back today to see what I can find. I saw some paddle leashes for $2 and water proof phone bag for $2. I would have picked them up the other day, but I was on a mission to find pad eyes. I was also checking out hardware stores, but I got skunked at every one that's close to me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just picked up my hardware from the post office. Let the modding begin! I'll be modifying the anchor trolly to run the whole length of the hull. I'll also be adding a kind of rack, I guess, to mount a full sized crate on top of my storage well. My tank well is too narrow to fit a full size crate, so it will allow me to mount it on top and still have usable space in the tank well. Can't wait!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> There is a west marine not too far from me. They only carry packs of 10 pad eyes for $20. I ordered 16 of them from hook1 for $10.50, shipping included. The Dick's closest to me didn't have them, they did have some kayak gear on clearance though. I'm going back today to see what I can find. I saw some paddle leashes for $2 and water proof phone bag for $2. I would have picked them up the other day, but I was on a mission to find pad eyes. I was also checking out hardware stores, but I got skunked at every one that's close to me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


So just saying a good ziplock bag will do the same as the water proof bag for the phone .. When wading last year i used sandwich bags all year ..just folded over the acces bag and taped it with electrical tape.. I was still able to use my droids touch screen thru the bag and even take calls clearly thru it.. Also dropped it in the river and the phone stayed dry for the few seconds it was submerged and works just fine... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good to know. How did the camera work through the bag?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pic below was through a bag..its trial and error with them gotta pull the bag tight over the camera and it will take clear shots .. But night shots or anything that requires a flash usually ended up to bright 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was at the big lots next to my work, and I found bungees with carabiner ends for $3. I feel like they might be very useful, but not sure what I'd use them for. Any ideas?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey jmsteele. Those paddle leashes you talked about a few posts ups..would those hook up to a pole decently?? more worried about the pole i clumsily dropped 3 times so far then my paddles lol..also that'd a interesting combo bungees with caribiners... There's got to be a good us for those!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use the paddle leash for a fishing rod. It velcros around whatever you put it on, then clips to the yak.

I don't have a use for those bungees yet (I don't think), but there has to be something I can use them for. I'm going to pick a few up when I get paid on Wednesday. If nothing else, they'll hold something down.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do I need special rivets to attach padeyes to my yak, or are the ones that came with my rivet gun okay?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Do I need special rivets to attach padeyes to my yak, or are the ones that came with my rivet gun okay?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I use the ones from Austin Kayak that have a coating on them.
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/268/Pop-Rivet-Black-Anodized.html

You may be able to get by with an aluminum rivet. The one that normally come with a rivet gun are steel and will rust.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've got aluminum too. I imagine I'll just have to use some sort of sealant.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Does anyone use the yak attack track system? I'm thinking about adding some to the yak to bring my rod holders closer to me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

My buddy has them on his nucanoe frontier. They are super nice. Great for getting stuff out of the way when paddling and then bringing them back close when your fishing.. Dont limit yourself to just rod holders though. You can mount almost anything on them.....fish finders, camera mounts, gps, etc. 

I'm going to get some of the tracks and mighty mounts for my girlfriend s yak soon. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

